# GT Timberline - Generalinspektion



## feardorcha (11. April 2006)

Hallo, liebe GT-Gemeinde!
Ich habe seit nunmehr 9 Jahren ein GT Timberline (cr-mo). Es hat mir immer treue Dienste geleistet und war sehr anspruchslos in Sachen Wartung. Lediglich das Tretlager hat sich einige Male verabschiedet, was auch nun wieder passiert ist. Ich liebe mein GT, auch wenn es etwas schwerer ist, als neuere Räder. Daher wird es jetzt mal Zeit für eine Generalüberholung. Da die Zähne an meiner Kurbel ziemlich mitgenommen aussehen (teilweise nicht vorhanden), denke ich nun über einen Ersatz der Zahnkränze oder einen kompletten Neukauf einer Kurbel nach. Schließlich bekommt man Kurbel und Tretlager relativ günstig im Paket. Die Kette ist ebenfalls über den Jordan gegangen. 

Hier mal ein paar (relevante) Infos zum Aufbau:

- Shimano BB-UN52 Tretlager (muss erneuert werden)
- Shimano FC-M16 Kurbel (mind. Kettenblätter auszutauschen)
- Shimano STX-Schaltwerk (Schaltwerksröllchen müssen ausgetauschtwerden, ansonsten TOP!)
- Shimano 7-fach IG 3 Ritzelpaket (gut in Schuss)
- Shimano Schalt-/Brems-Hebel BL-M600 (super)

Das Tretlager habe ich bereits ausgebaut und dabei festgestellt, dass sich in diesem Bereich etwas Rost gebildet hat. Dieser scheint sich jedoch wegwischen zu lassen. Ich habe das Tretrohr nun, so gut es geht, mit einem  Lappen und fettlösender Paste (in Wasser gelöst) gereinigt. Das hat schonmal ca. 90 % des Rosts beseitigt. Dieser scheint nur oberflächlich aufzuliegen, sitzt allerdings noch in verwinkelten Stellen wie z.b. Gewinde, abzweigende Rohre, etc... Ich würde dies jedoch gerne möglichst rostfrei bekommen. Gibt es da einen bestimmten Rostentferner, den ihr empfehlen könnt? Welches Fett nimmt man danach zum Versiegeln?
Welche Kurbel/Tretlager-Kombi könnt ihr mir empfehlen. Sie sollte auf jeden Fall IG (interactive Glide) - kompatibel sein. Das Lager dürfte ein BSA-Lager sein. Ich würde zwar gern eine neue Deore LX-Kurbel verbauen, da mir die außenstehenden Lager sehr zusagen (habe ich auch an meinem RR), aber die ist nicht IG-kompatibel und ich weiß auch nicht so recht, ob dieses Lager in meinen Rahmen passt (?). Die Kurbeln in der Kompatibilitätsliste vom Paul Lange sagen mir überhaupt nicht zu. Das wäre kein wirklicher Aufstieg. Es muss auch nicht unbedingt Shimano sein. Ich möchte allerdings auch nicht mehr als 100  für Kurbel und Lager ausgeben.

Wie Ihr seht, Fragen über Fragen...
...daher fragt auch gerne zurück, falls ich etwas vergessen haben sollte.

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
Fear


----------



## kingmoe (11. April 2006)

Wenn es nicht so teuer sein soll und du kein Klassik-Fetischist bist, kauf dir ein Vierkantlager ab LX (vorsicht, Gehäusebreite könnte 73mm statt 68mm sein!) und pack da eine Deore-Kurbelgarnitur drauf. Die, die schon Hollowtech hat, aber noch Vierkant. Gibt es immer wieder bei ebay, evtl. auch noch bei einigen Versendern. Die bietet wohl das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis überhaupt, kommt billiger, als nur die Blätter zu erneuern. 
Mach dir wegen dem IG-Kram keinen Kopf, das ist doch schon lange tot?! Im Endeffekt ist es auch egal, eine neue (HG!) Kette soll ja sicher auch drauf, oder?! Ansonsten investier lieber in eine neue Kassette und steige komplett auf HG um!

Schaltröllchen: Nimm, was dein Dealer da hat, ansonsten gibt es auf ebay auch welche mit gedichteten Industrielagern für ganz schmales Geld:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7233439604

Gutes Gelingen - und ein Foto nach der Überholung wäre schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feardorcha (11. April 2006)

Vielen Dank!
Das Foto kommt garantiert, versprochen!

Gruß,
fear


----------



## feardorcha (12. April 2006)

Habe noch eine kurze Frage bzgl. der Schaltwerksrädchen. Ich will ja das gute, alte STX-Schaltwerk weiterverwenden und nur die Röllchen austauschen. Muss ich, da ich nun -wie von kingmoe empfohlen- auf HG umsteige, auch spezielle 7-fach HG-Röllchen kaufen oder sind die einheitlich? Gibt es da bestimmte Hersteller, die zu empfehlen sind? Die bereits verlinkten Röllchen sind zwar recht vielversprechend, sind allerdings nicht für 7-fach. Dort steht zwar, dass die, in der parallel laufenden Auktion, für Campa gedachten Röllchen für 7-fach geeignet sind, aber in der besagten Auktion selbst steht dann nichts mehr davon. Dort wirkt es eher so, als seien diese Röllchen ausschließlich für Campa gedacht. Irgendwie verwirrend...  

Auf jeden Fall habe ich jetzt schonmal einen heißen Tipp, falls ich mal meine Dura-Ace-Röllchen ersetzen muss... 

Gruß,
fear


----------



## GTdanni (12. April 2006)

Nochdazu wo der Lieferant der Röllchen bei dir um die Ecke wohnt.  

Ich habe gerade bei ihm nen Satz Röllchen bestellt, kann dir ja dann berichten wie die so sind. 

Die Zähnezahl hat eigentlich nichts zu sagen es geht mehr um die Breite der Rollen das dann die Käfige und deren Schrauben wieder passen.

Viel Spass wünsch ich dir beim GT basteln. 

Und denk dran, wir wollten mal zusammen fahren. 

Cu Danni


----------



## feardorcha (12. April 2006)

Dran gedacht habe ich. Leider wird das jetzt etwas schwieriger, da ich den Studienort gewechselt habe.
Daher musste ich das schöne Leipzig verlassen.  

Gruß,
fear


----------



## GTdanni (12. April 2006)

OK, das lasse ich als Ausrede gelten. 

Aber miß doch mal die breite deiner vorhanden Rollen, danach siehts du ja was du für welche brauchst. 

Cu Danni


----------



## feardorcha (12. April 2006)

Ich habe schon nachgemessen und es sind 8,5 mm und so habe ich die Campa-Röllchen bestellt.

Ich bin sehr zuversichtlich, dass die Dinger was taugen.
Außerdem sind bestellt:
-Deore Hollowtechkurbel Vierkant inkl. Deore BB-UN40-Lager
-Deore LX 7-fach Kasette
-Deore LX Kette

Dann dürfte eigtl. nichts im Wege stehen, den Neuaufbau zu wagen.


----------



## Dutsch (18. April 2006)

mit dem bike bin ich voll zufrieden. und viel schwerer als ein 600 euro bike ist es auch net. man kann ja gut touren am bike (laufräder / kurbel und so) ... 

hab 2004 angefangen mein GT Timerberline neu aufzubaun

neue gabel (Rock Shox Judy C 2005) ... (will sie wieder entfernen und sie gegen eine luftgaben tauschen)

LX schaltwerk
LX bremse
Deore Bremshebel
neuer vorbau und lenker

was ich nur noch brauch ist ne neue sattelstütze ...
das problem ist der durchmesse 29,6 mm ... das findet man nicht überall. 

vielleicht kann mir jemand weiter helfen


----------



## kingmoe (18. April 2006)

Dutsch schrieb:
			
		

> was ich nur noch brauch ist ne neue sattelstütze ...
> das problem ist der durchmesse 29,6 mm ... das findet man nicht überall.
> 
> vielleicht kann mir jemand weiter helfen



Stütze sehr billig bei ebay: http://cgi.ebay.de/JD-Sattelstuetze...ryZ77607QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Oder auch in schwarz hier (nichts Besonderes, aber auch die Marken-Stützen fallen aus einer asiatischen Maschine  ):
http://www.2radzone.de/shop/index.p...rt=3a&osCsid=154d706c64f03eb034d2771257f43917


----------



## feardorcha (20. April 2006)

Ich habe noch die Original-Gabel dran. Also nix Federung!
Ich finde es mit der schlanken Originalgabel schöner, da diese in Rahmenfarbe gehalten ist und ich des öfteren Straßenbereifung fahre. Da habe ich keinen Bock, meine gesamte Vortriebsenergie in eine Gabel zu pumpen. Sobald die Teile angekommen sind, baue ich das Teil fertig und stelle ein paar Bilder mit Straßenbereifung `rein. Sieht auch scharf aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feardorcha (29. April 2006)

Sooo... fertig!
Vielen Dank an alle für die guten Tipps und insbesondere an meinen Bruder Philipp (SplashingKrusty), der mir so tatkräftig beim Basteln geholfen hat.

Und hier das vorläufige Ergebnis:


----------



## GTdanni (29. April 2006)

Na das schaut doch Klasse aus, ich fahr am Zassi auch grad Conti Sport. Sind das bei dir auch 1,3er? 

Noch besser würde es aussehen wenn die Hörnchen richtig herum und im selben Winkel wie den Vorbau montieren würdest. 

Cu Danni


----------



## feardorcha (29. April 2006)

Das sind 1,6er (wegen Felgenbreite). Die Hörnchen sind also seitenvertauscht?


----------



## GTdanni (29. April 2006)

Die Schrauben der Hörner müssen nach unten. 


Wieso Felgenbreite? Wie breit sind deine Felgen? 

Ich hab 517er und die 1,3er passen prima, ich denke da wird nur eine DH Felge zu breit. 

Was hast du denn für Schläuche drin? 
Ich hab grad Tria Light 65g drin. 
Normale MTB sind ja schon unaufgepumpt größer als der Reifen. 

Cu danni


----------



## kingmoe (30. April 2006)

Schönes Rad, das hast du wieder standesgemäß zum Leben erweckt.  

Sieht schnell aus, so ein Straßen-Flitzer mit Slicks ist klasse! Hatte mal mein Avalanche mit 1.5er Tioga Slicks umgebaut und bin damit die Cyclassics gefahren. War auch nicht viel langsamer als mein Renner  
Sah so aus:


----------

